# FTP Zugang funktioniert nicht mehr



## oktagon (26. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,

Mein Problem ist folgendes: Ich hab jetz seit ziemlich genau einem Jahr Windows XP und habe eine bzw. mehrere Websiten im Internet und hatte noch nie probleme damit, doch seit kurzem wollen meine Programme( FlashFXP, Total Commander, Explorer, Perfect FTP ) nicht mehr auf meine server ( T-online, Funpic, Lycos ) connecten. Deshalb hatte ich mir erst perfect ftp zugelegt und das meldet nun folgendes Problem:

The virtual circuit was reset by the remote side executing a "hard" or "abortive" close. This normally results if the peer application on the remote host is suddenly stopped, the host is rebooted, or the remote host used a "hard close".  This error may also result if a connection was broken due to "keep-alive" activity detecting a failure.  This error is also be reported under Windows 2000 when a UDP packet is sent to a host with no service open on the specified port.

ich hoffe das mir das jemand kurz und bündig erklärn kann und am besten mein Problem auch gleich löst, denn ich würde mich doch ganz gerne wieder meiner Seite widmen.
Danke im vorraus
Oktagon


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (26. Oktober 2004)

Hast Du eine Firewall aktiviert, wie z.B. die Windows XP Service Pack 2 Firewall? Hast Du einen Router, mit dem Du ins Internet gehst? Sieht für mich so aus, als wäre bei Dir der Port 21 für FTP zu.


----------



## manumerten (26. Oktober 2004)

Komisch, hab das geiche Problem! 
Lade allerdings mit FileZilla
Wie öffnet man den Port?
Über den Router ienwählen und dann den Port freischalten?


----------



## oktagon (27. Oktober 2004)

Oh mein gott, das es ein so schlichtes Problem ist.. da hätte ich auch drauf kommen können, danke vielmals, ich benutze Zonealarm und hatte das schon total vergessen. Ich schau mal ob ich rausfinde wie man Ports freigibt, denn sie immer ausmachen zu müssen, wenn ich was hochladen will, wäre blöd.
Also nochmal Danke!
Oktagon


----------

